# AVG Anti-Virus Free 2015 zum Download



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *AVG Anti-Virus Free 2015 zum Download* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AVG Anti-Virus Free 2015 zum Download*


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2015)

Der Antivirus mag zwar gut sein aber unter Windows 10 deaktiviert es mir WIndows Defender  Also kann ich so die schon integrierte Firewall nicht nutzen.  Welche Firewall soll ich als Ersatz nehmen?


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2015)

Ich warte auf KIS 2016.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich warte auf KIS 2016.



Was ist denn das??


----------



## DerEchteWayne (23. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das??



Let me google that for you


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der Antivirus mag zwar gut sein aber unter Windows 10 deaktiviert es mir WIndows Defender  Also kann ich so die schon integrierte Firewall nicht nutzen.  Welche Firewall soll ich als Ersatz nehmen?



Klar deaktiviert es den Defender, so wie jedes AV Programm. 2 AV Programme nutzt man auch nicht gleichzeitig.
Das beeinflusst aber nicht die Win FW.


----------



## freieswort (23. Juni 2015)

muss werbung nicht gekennzeichnet werden, oder ist es nicht mehr täuschung wenn werbung als artikel dahingestellt werden, zumal andere hersteller nicht den selben luxus genießen dürfen wenn neue versionen derer software erscheint

außerdem ist diese software mittelmaß beim erkennen Test Antivirus-Programme - Windows 7 - April 2015 | AV-TEST

und es bremst recht deutlich aus Dauertest: Bremst Antiviren-Software den PC? | AV-TEST


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2015)

Habe AVG wieder von der Platte geschmissen und das war nicht einfach weil ich angeblich kein Administartor bin.  Musste mit CCleaner das Problem anders lösen und werde nie wieder AVG installieren, Comodo ist mir lieber, ist zwar "nur" eine Firewall aber die kann auch den PC auf Schadsoftware untersuchen. 

EDIT: Falls jemand Probleme hat AVG zu entfernen hier wie ich es geschafft habe:

- In msconfig einstellen das nichts aber auch gar nichts von AVG beim Hochfahren startet
- PC Neu starten
- Ordner Manuell entfernen, NICHT das Deinstallationsprogramm starten, das führt nur wieder alle Prozesse aus
- Mit CCleaner die Registry bereinigen


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Juni 2015)

Kapier ich nicht, was ist da jetzt neu? Die 2015 Version kam doch schon vor Wochen raus...
Oder gibt es hier ne News zu jeder Build?


----------



## Trefoil80 (24. Juni 2015)

Dachte mir auch "Muss Werbung nicht gekennzeichnet sein"?

Ansonsten ist die Erkennungsleistung von AVG lt. av-test.org nicht in der Oberklasse anzusiedeln.

Gruß
Ein zufriedener F-Secure-Nutzer


----------



## Nickles (27. Juni 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich warte auf KIS 2016.


Für die NSA im Rechner auch noch zahlen oder was 
Wobei die eh überall drinne is s***** amis


----------



## pedi (27. Juni 2015)

KIS ist  russisch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

Autsch nach den ganzen Glanzleistungen sehe ich keinen Grund mich auf deren Produkt erneut einzulassen


----------



## freieswort (29. Juni 2015)

erläutere bitte diese glanzleistungen, wir wollen es alle wissen


----------



## locojens (6. Juli 2015)

freieswort schrieb:


> erläutere bitte diese glanzleistungen, wir wollen es alle wissen



Ich denke er meint die "versehentlich" als Virus gekennzeichneten und gelöschten Systemdateien ... obwohl das war doch AVIRA ?? hm!


----------



## Zanza (6. Juli 2015)

Ich bleibe bei Kaspersky teste grad die 2016 version ist noch beta aber läuft gut.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (16. Juli 2015)

locojens schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint die "versehentlich" als Virus gekennzeichneten und gelöschten Systemdateien ... obwohl das war doch AVIRA ?? hm!



Das war Panda Panda Antivirus: Gravierender Fehler im Virenscanner löscht Systemdateien - Golem.de


----------



## Flaim (14. August 2015)

win defender & uac auf höchster stufe reichen mir persönlich, meine brain.exe ist aber auch auf der aktuellen version 
und bei nicht eindeutigen downloads wird eh erstmal das virustotal orakel befragt und n image in der hinterhand gehalten.

(in before "blabla besseres av ist trotzdem besser blabla". würde ich echt nicht von alleine drauf kommen /s)

edit:
es hat sich nun malwarebytes anti-malware und emet (mb anti-exploit macht zicken mit der logitech webcam) dazugesellt


----------



## Gast20150401 (14. August 2015)

Zanza schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei Kaspersky teste grad die 2016 version ist noch beta aber läuft gut.



Ich habe auch Kaspersky und bin zufrieden. Dennoch ist die AVG Free Version ganz ordentlich . Für Umsonst nicht zu verachten


----------



## Narbennarr (15. August 2015)

Kaspersky steht gerade unter* Verdacht *durch Manipulation andere Produkte schlechter dar stehen zu lassen und auch User damit geschädigt zu haben
Antivirus: Kaspersky soll Malware gefälscht haben - WinFuture.de

Nix bestätigt, aber nicht die ersten Vorwürfe. Zwielichtiges Treiben von AV Anbietern kommt immer öfters ans Licht....Qihoo,Avira,Kaspersky, BitDefender


----------



## Palmdale (6. Oktober 2015)

Zanza schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei Kaspersky teste grad die 2016 version ist noch beta aber läuft gut.



Mal rein aus Interesse, hats der Kaspersky Haufen mittlerweile geschafft, mehr als der Windows Defender in Windows 10 zu leisten? Ich hab von denen 3 Lizenzen und derzeit nur die Mobile am laufen, da ich von den Rückmeldungen im Forum mehr als abgeschreckt wurde und mein System nicht zumüllen möchte


----------



## belle (6. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es kostenlos sein soll, kann ich euch den nur ans Herz legen:
Download der besten kostenlosen Virenschutz-Software – Panda Free AntiVirus


----------



## criss vaughn (10. November 2015)

AVG zerschießt gerne selbst  eine Win-Installation, ganz zu schweigen von der Hartnäckigkeit der Installation - bin ich froh, dass ich noch einen Sophos-Zugang habe


----------



## redwater20 (10. November 2015)

Also ich finde, dass Avast immer noch am besten ist. Seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz und kann mich nicht beklagen. 
Das ist natürlich nur meine subjektive Einschätzung.


----------



## Kerkilabro (18. Dezember 2015)

Auf Ad-Aware Pro Security - Download - CHIP gibt es heute Ad Aware Antivirus Pro kostenlos für 12 Monate.


----------



## BabaYaga (6. September 2016)

Ich mag ja AVG eigentlich und ich nutz den Freeware-Scanner jetzt schon eine ganze Weile auf mehreren PCs aber was die einen neuerdings mit Werbung zuballern, ist kaum noch zu überbieten.
Gerade bei der Verwandschaft habe ich immer wieder das Problem, dass die Leute immer mal wieder auf eines der Pop-Ups klicken und sich dann irgend so ein Drecks-Tool von AVG installiert, das kein Mensch braucht.
Die ändern dann automatisch die Startseite und lauter solche unnötigen Sachen. Wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich mich wieder nach einer Alternative umsehen.


----------



## phila_delphia (6. September 2016)

belle schrieb:


> Wenn es kostenlos sein soll, kann ich euch den nur ans Herz legen:
> Download der besten kostenlosen Virenschutz-Software â€“ Panda Free AntiVirus



Ja, den mochte ich auch mal. Leider haben von den versprochenen drei Datenbanken, die sich ergänzen sollten, zwei regelmäßig nicht funktioniert. Vielleicht ist das ja nun besser.

Ich verwende avast und bin zufrieden. Die aufpoppenden kleinen Infos wegzuklicken, empfinde ich als wenig störend und das Firefox lugin gefällt mir gut.

Grüße

phila


----------



## belle (8. September 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Ich mag ja AVG eigentlich und ich nutz den Freeware-Scanner jetzt schon eine ganze Weile auf mehreren PCs aber was die einen neuerdings mit Werbung zuballern, ist kaum noch zu überbieten.
> Gerade bei der Verwandschaft habe ich immer wieder das Problem, dass die Leute immer mal wieder auf eines der Pop-Ups klicken und sich dann irgend so ein Drecks-Tool von AVG installiert, das kein Mensch braucht.
> Die ändern dann automatisch die Startseite und lauter solche unnötigen Sachen. Wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich mich wieder nach einer Alternative umsehen.


Ich kann den weiter vorne von mir verlinkten Panda Free AV empfehlen. Es gibt keine unnötigen Popups und Werbung lässt sich bei Erstellung eines Kontos ganz deaktivieren. Die Mail-Adresse wird auch nicht zugebombt, wenn man den Newsletter nicht abonniert...


----------



## Mitnick84 (23. Oktober 2016)

Die beste und günstigste Kombo ist: Windows Defender plus ublock Origin und natürlich die Brain.exe


----------



## zotac2012 (24. Juli 2017)

Ich nutze auch Panda Security Protection, lässt sich sehr einfach und übersichtlich bedienen und einstellen, bremst das BS nicht aus und die Werbung lässt sich mit einem Klick abstellen. Da ja mittlerweile Adblock plus auch von vielen Seiten umgangen und man mit Werbung zu gedröhnt wird, nutze ich auch noch ublock Origin, man muss nur aufpassen, da dieser manchmal Seiten gänzlich blockt, die aber völlig harmlos sind. Kasperski hatte ich einmal, das kommt mir nicht mehr auf den Rechner, da Kasperski auch Einträge tief in die Registry macht, was zur Folge haben kann, dass nach der Deinstallation der AV Software unter umständen, das BS gar nicht mehr oder Fehlerhaft hochfährt und man so sogar gezwungen wird, das BS komplett neu zu installieren.


----------

